# Would you really want to stay in one?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

hello all,

Whilst reading through many many posts regarding Aires and how nice it would be to have them here.

Would you realy want to stay in one here in the UK?
Would you want one in your town/village?
Would you feel safe ine one?

I have often thought when staying in numerous places in the UK what about one here?

Oldham, Chester, Bolton, Lancaster, Brighton, Poole, Bebbington, Glasgow, Aberdeen maybe Abersoch.

I for one do not think it would work, as much as I would like it to I really have serious doubts. For one, some kind of underthugs will find out about them, see them as an easy traget for robbing and target them. Thats if they have not been vandalised or abused first.


But who am I to say?

Please tell me where you think these Aire de service D'anglais would work?

Trev


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi trev
i think they could work but i would share your concerns in some areas , they would either need policing or be situated in carefully selected areas , 

there would be nothing worse than a chav invasion or parking beside a pile of broken washing machines and hungry whippets .


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Hmm, I am not so sure it would work for me either, my experiences of off site "stopovers" so far, has not been good and on the whole I prefer campsites. However, I have thought the biggest land owner in the country, the "National Trust" could offer some magnificent touring "stopovers"? What about race courses too, there are many and most are underused? 

The drawbacks are of course security both for the provider and the customer. For the former there is also the question of evicting undesirables, we have no laws to quickly remove these where I believe on the continent they do. 

IMO, especially in tourist hot spots, better to provide secure day time parking in the first instance.

peedee


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

What a state we have allowed this country to get in if we don't think Aires would work here! I am afraid I would not feel safe and certainly don't visit town centres at night any more. Too many immigrants who do not care about our country causing problems. We have a few problems here in Worcestershire with the drunks. Doesn't everyone.

Can you imagine staying in the middle of Birmingham in an Aire but some sort of day parking in towns would be appreciated. Many smaller towns would benefit from MH's visiting.

Other countries don't have our Certified Location network and, in particular, France has a lot more room and and a lot less traffic. Personally, if given the choice of staying on a CL or an English Aire I would take the CL every time.
We have two CL's in our village and they are more than often full but I am sure the Parish Council would find some very good reasons for not having an Aire! Many residents object to the use of the CL's anyway, Nimby's.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

A few years ago I stayed in a motel chain place in Birmingham, can't remember what it was called, and was surprised to find a high wire fence round the perimeter, locked gates and security. Pleased it was there, and sorry too!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*I see*

Hello there,

Yes I can go with mots of the replies. For one if we had one in our town or nearest city (Manchester) I do not think it would work. Chester Maybe and that is a big maybe.

Otherwise, despite racking my brains for places for an Overnight Service Stop I cannot for the life of me think of one.

What annoyed me the other day was a sign on the services going north up the M1 just after junction 28.

£8 per night overnight stay. Not too bad I thought okay no hook-up but there is a Police prescence overnight. Then the security guard walking around checking tickets and so on. Then I read further............................................................................................

TRUCKS MOTROHOMES & CARAVANS £17 !

Does include a meal voucher for £7.50 though!

Oh well at least ONE of us could Get a Coffee and a Danish whilst we look @ and smell the bacon, whilst of course the rest of the party are getting bollocked for cooking using gas in the carpark.

What a load of crap and a rip-off. Cant use LPG gas on a Motorway Service Area. Well it never stops me. I just park away from the signs with the intention of pleading ignorance if questioned.

What do you do?

Trev


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Trev
We never stop on a motorway area. Filthy dumps and a rip off. We go off and find a lay-by.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

2kias said:


> Too many immigrants who do not care about our country causing problems.


 8O Huh? Evidence? Whenever you see these programs about trouble in town centres, it's not the immigrants they're throwing into the back of police vans. It's those lovely white English people, 'tanked-up' and aggressive.

Let's face it, Britain / England is different to France. It has a different culture, and I really can't see UK-based aires working. It would be nice, but councils are too cash-constrained to be able to afford the setting up of a facility like this. I hope I'm wrong.

Gerald


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> 2kias said:
> 
> 
> > It's those lovely white English people, 'tanked-up' and aggressive.
> ...


----------

